

The original "Think different" ad - henning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAB83Z1ydE

======
norswap
I consider this ad to be the best that was ever produced, but watching it you
can't help yourself to wonder how they have become the exact opposite of what
they claimed to be. O the irony.

(This is so gonna get downvoted by the apple trolls who roam this place. I
don't care.)

